# color



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
This was mentioned in the member rides section. Basically people were calling out: white is best, no black is better, I like teal, etc. So heres where you can post your favorite factory color. I don't care much for which color as long as its clean and doesn't make you gag. Personally I like beemer blue (deeper than WRX or skyline blue) but that didn't come as an option. I have burgundy which I like. Its red, and then again it really isn't. It doesn't have the 'economy car' look (rent-a-car maybe, but not 'economy car').
Still, comment away...

Seth

AG2 AZTEC RED
AL0 RUBY PEARL 
AR0 AUTUMN SUNBURST 
AT1 CINNAMON BRONZE 
AW4 NEW RED 
AX2 NEW RED 
AX5 NEW RED 
BN5 SILVER MINT 
BN6 STARFIRE BLUE PEARL 
BR1 ROYAL BLUE 
BR2 PACIFIC BLUE
BS8 DEEP CRYSTAL BLUE 
BT1 SLATE BLUE 
BX4 NEW BLUE 
BX5 JUST BLUE 
BX6 NEW BLUE 
BX7 ELECTRIC BLUE 
CV2 NEW BEIGE 
DS2 SIERRA PINE 
DW2 NEW GREEN 
ES4 GOLDSTONE 
ES5 TIMBER FROST 
FN4 VIVID TEAL 
KH3 SUPER BLACK
KK0 ANTHRACITE GRAY 
KN4 PLATINUM GOLD 
KV1 CHARCOAL MIST 
KV9 NEW SILVER 
LR0 MAGENTA 
QM1 CLOUD WHITE


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I've always liked blue cars, thus i choose blue


----------



## panek69 (Jan 21, 2003)

I chosse blue because i have my car in a midnight blue! Peace


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

Mine is Sierra Pine Green...  I absolutely LOVE IT... there aren't many green cars around here to begin with, but especially that shade of dark green... after I wash and wax my car it looks awesome in the sunlight!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i like my teal in the sunlight.. with a clear skies day.. it kinda has like a Blue tint to it.. but a pinch of green.. it looks real classy.. but then again.. ive always liked white but had two white ones allready.. so i was thinking of if i painted my sentra.. it would be black..because i love the stealth look.. and it would be sweet if i wanted heavy chrome rimes with a black car.. that would be pimp daddy cool ...Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

then again.. i saw a wrx blue sentra.. and it was pretty kick ass as well.. so there aremany colors of the rainbow that look good for our car.. personally. i would love to see a sick yellow sentra lol.. Travis


----------

